# MLB; ALDS NLDS ALCS NLCS FALL CLASSIC CENTRAL



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

@Wildthings who would you rather one of our Texas teams face (hopefully after one of us eliminates the other)? For me I think both the Astros and Rangers would fare better against the Dodgers. Honestly I don't care who gets there at this point either the Rangers OR the Astros because we need to finally have the Commissioner's Trophy here in Arlington or Houston for the first time ever, and looking at things the way they are right now, this is by far the best chance the state of Texas has ever had at bringing it within our borders.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 10, 2015)

I will certainly root against the Dodgers if they end up getting out of the first round 
@Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2015)

Hasn't KC tied it up at one each right now?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I will certainly root against the Dodgers if they end up getting out of the first round
> @Tclem



Why? Because they are originally from Brooklyn? I kid you not I still call them the Brooklyn Dodgers sometimes by mistake even they they moved 2 years before I hit the gorund. Never have understood why.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Why? Because they are originally from Brooklyn? I kid you not I still call them the Brooklyn Dodgers sometimes by mistake even they they moved 2 years before I hit the gorund. Never have understood why.



No, because I am a Giants fan lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Hasn't KC tied it up at one each right now?


Yes you are correct but it'll be 2-1 Astros after tomorrow 

Kevin I have a close friend who is from the St Louis area and for the last 30 + years we have bantered back and forth who was going to the playoffs every year - 'Stros or Cards. We are both retired from the job as of this year and now we text banter back and forth about a 'Stros vs Cards series!! But saying that the Dodgers would be the team we would have the better chance at!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2015)

Can't wait for World Series # 5,037,574,484,789,003,918 when the monkeys take on the apes. Probably look something like this:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 10, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I will certainly root against the Dodgers if they end up getting out of the first round
> @Tclem


Why? That's your team. That's why you like all that blue beb. Man I miss smolts glavine chipper and Maddox

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Lot of ball left to play but looking good for the Astros . . . . .


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2015)

SSSSSHHHHHH trying not to jinx them! LOL Go 'Stros

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2015)

Need some insurance runs with Keuchel leaving


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2015)

BOOM Carter!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

6-2 Astros bottom of the 7th 1 out. Killin the Royals. 

I made the mistake of streaming it from Europe to my shop computer and have been sitting here watching it for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

Royals have loaded the bases with no outs tying run at the plate


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

single to left field scores a run cuts the lead to 3 still no outs

strohs 6
royals 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

another single drives in another run. 5 straight base hits for the royals in the top of the 8th still no outs 6-4 houston lead but dwindling fast . . .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

infield error ties the game 6 -6 no outs strohs are in big trouble that should have been an easy dbl play . . . .


----------



## TimR (Oct 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> infield error ties the game 6 -6 no outs strohs are in big trouble that should have been an easy dbl play . . . .


Ahh, Strohs...remember that beer well as a young man, don't see it much around here. Always thought the funny thing about it was that spelled backwards, its 'shorts' .


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

TimR said:


> Welcome Connor, look forward to seeing some of the projects you make from the dyed woods too.
> 
> Ahh, Strohs...remember that beer well as a young man, don't see it much around here. Always thought the funny thing about it was that spelled backwards, its 'shorts' .



Lol sorry guys wrong thread I'll move 'em.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

royals are still in the ^8th up 7-6 and have gone through their order +2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2015)

Blue jays are already killing the Rangers 4-0


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 12, 2015)

Listened to the entire miserable game, well at least the last part, on Sirius radio while heading to Amarillo. Couldn't see to drive from crying too much! Ok Kevin we have to take them on their home turf which is going to be a biatch to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 14, 2015)

@Kevin and @Tony - you better get to work creating a TX baseball team that can advance!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2015)

You got that right but man that was a heart breaker. You can't take anything way from the Jays, but the Rangers shot themselves in the foot yet again. They had it IN HAND and let it go. Oh well we have to keep it in prospective - the Rangers accomplished more, with less, than pretty much any team in the league this year. Without a doubt. They should have no regrets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2015)

Still hope for the Astros

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Still hope for the Astros


Nope all out the door. It was a fun ride being that weren't suppose to do this well this year. Looking forward to next.........GO 'STROS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

Since I can pick a loser better than almost anyone, I'm pulling for the Cubs from here on out. I just don't want to see those Yellow Jays win.


----------



## Brink (Oct 17, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Cubbies!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2015)

Just in case nobody heard...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

I thought you were a Yankees fan.


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I thought you were a Yankees fan.



I don't like baseball, but with two teams, I'd take Mets, especially in post season.

Other than that, I'm a Knicks fan.

Hmm, same colors as Mets. Wonder why.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

Brink said:


> I don't like baseball



Then why are you in this thread? 

I am not going to give you any more money or hot salsa to go away. 

And no, the colors are not the same. Monkeys (including the tailless varieties) cannot see colors. You're just an imposter. I will admit though, you ain't half bad at ping pong . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Then why are you in this thread?
> 
> I am not going to give you any more money or hot salsa to go away.
> 
> And no, the colors are not the same. Monkeys (including the tailless varieties) cannot see colors. You're just an imposter. I will admit though, you ain't half bad at ping pong . . . .



Why am I in this thread? Why am I in any? I'm spreading my version of goodment and cheeriosity to all.
Feed me, and I'll stay. 
So what if I'm color blind? Wasn't my choice, my mother has defective genes.

Same colors. And there's a reason for it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

Sure. Blame your mother because you couldn't properly arrange your DNA while in the womb. Next you'll blame her for your poo flinging predilections .

P.S. NO . . . NOT the same colors. Orange and light orange are as different as a ripe banana and a green one. Only different. Sort of.


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2015)

Brink said:


> Why am I in this thread? Why am I in any? I'm spreading my version of goodment and cheeriosity to all.
> Feed me, and I'll stay.
> So what if I'm color blind? Wasn't my choice, my mother has defective genes.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2015)

Look Henry he even likes Japanese football clubs simply based on colors he can't even see . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 22, 2015)

Hmm, same colors to me... green banana goes down just as fast when hungry. Haven't had fried bananas in years. Great, now I'm hungry again....


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> P.S. NO . . . NOT the same colors. Orange and light orange are as different as a ripe banana and a green one. Only different. Sort of.



Light orange and orange are same.
Ripe bananas are brown, green isn't brown, and brown isn't green.


----------

